# Caixa Bank card



## ramodrake (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone.
Recently I opened bank account in Caixa Bank as non-resident. Everything is fine, however I received information that my card is ready for pickup at the branch where I opened account. Caixa told me that card cannot be sent to foreign addresses because their policy. I thought it will be delivered to my home address outside of Spain (but still in EU). 
Right now I won't be able to travel to Spain for certain reasons, so it would be good to receive this card anyway. Did any of you have similar problem? Is there any workaround to deliver card to my home address?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

That's Caxia's policy and unfortunately there is little you can do about it.

In my experience with them new or replacement cards have always needed to be collected in person and I believe this to be common practice with most Spanish banks


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, I had the same problem when I lost my wallet and ordered replacements.

Deutsche Bank sent new ones to my home address within a few days, whereas Caixabank wanted me to go and pick it up at the branch.

I later opened a new account with ING who also sent the cards to my home. 

I cancelled the Caixa card due to the high cost anyway.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Unfortunately as said above this is policy and it is pointless trying to write or phone them to get them to change it. Banks in Spain are generally terrible with respect to client treatment. They have no problem with you opening an account online but everything else is designed to make it as hard as possible for you to get access to that money!! The way they do this is to make you go inperson if you want to close accounts or change them, even activating them means going in person. They often block your account for ridiculous reasons again making you go in person to reopen them. Not only that you always have to wait in long queues!! It is by far the worst thing about living in Spain!!!


----------



## Alexander Is. (8 mo ago)

Hello, sorry to hijack the topic a bit but I am investigating possibility for a bank account without residency, what type of account at caixa allows this ? is it the HolaBank one that has a lot of withdrawal and maintenance fees all over any operation or something else please ?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

MataMata said:


> That's Caxia's policy and unfortunately there is little you can do about it.
> 
> In my experience with them new or replacement cards have always needed to be collected in person and I believe this to be common practice with most Spanish banks


Sabadell send our new and replacement debit and credit cards to our home address in Spain, but I don't know if they would do that for non-residents.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

MataMata said:


> That's Caxia's policy and unfortunately there is little you can do about it.
> 
> In my experience with them new or replacement cards have always needed to be collected in person and I believe this to be common practice with most Spanish banks


Also not true with Santander, the first card must be collected as they need to activate it but others we have had are sent to your home address..
You must then activate it in an ATM.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Never had a problem with La Caixa sending cards to home address.


----------



## ramodrake (8 mo ago)

Thank you for your answers. So, it looks like I really need to visit my branch, sooner or later 



Alexander Is. said:


> Hello, sorry to hijack the topic a bit but I am investigating possibility for a bank account without residency, what type of account at caixa allows this ? is it the HolaBank one that has a lot of withdrawal and maintenance fees all over any operation or something else please ?


Yes, it's HolaBank.


----------



## Alexander Is. (8 mo ago)

Thanks ramodrake. I'll look into the fees again...


----------

